# Das Schicksal meines Lebens



## DER SCHWERE (6 Juli 2011)

Verunglückte Finanzplanung

DER SCHWERE war ein Junggeselle, der noch bei seinem Vater wohnte
und im Familienbetrieb mitarbeitete.

Eines Tages fand er heraus, daß er beim Tod seines schon kränklichen Vaters ein Vermögen erben würde, und beschloß, sich eine Frau zu suchen mit der er sein Lebensglück teilen könne.

Eines Abends bei einem Investment-Meeting sah er die hübscheste Frau, die er jemals gesehen hatte. Ihre natürliche Schönheit raubte ihm den Atem.

"Ich sehe vielleicht nur wie ein gewöhnlicher Mann aus," sagte er zu ihr, "aber schon in ein paar Jahren wird mein Vater sterben, und ich werde 65 Millionen Euro erben!"

Sehr beeindruckt nahm die Frau seine Visitenkarte entgegen,
und drei Tage später war sie seine Stiefmutter.

Und die Moral von der Geschichte:
Die Frauen sind in Sachen Finanzplanung sehr viel besser als die Männer!








​


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2011)

Die Frauen sind nicht besser in der Finanzplanung der Schwere war nur blöd


----------



## tommie3 (7 Juli 2011)

So gehts!


----------



## BlueLynne (7 Juli 2011)

1. schon mal blöd, das öffentlich zu machen, wohl zu viel Selbstmitleid
2. was soll eine Frau wollen, dich oder die Kohle
3. was hat das mit Mögen zu tun, wann fängst Du an zu denken
4. würde mal anfangen zu kämpfen, zumindest um die Kohle
5. werd' mal ein Mann und zeig' es dem Vater 
6. stell' mal selbst was auf die Beine 
7. und dann nimm eine Bar Refaeli oder Irina Sh.... und dann darüber lachen
bis zum Der_Gewinner oder Der_Sieger


----------



## BlueLynne (7 Juli 2011)

ooocccchhhh, was alles nur ein Scherz


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Juli 2011)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> ooocccchhhh, was alles nur ein Scherz



Puuuuh Ich dachte schon da hats einer nicht verstanden:thumbup:


----------



## Ludger77 (10 Juli 2011)

So ist das eben!!!
;-)


----------



## Punisher (13 Aug. 2012)

lol


----------



## komaskomas1 (13 Aug. 2012)

Ist wohl direkt aus dem Leben gegriffen!


----------



## neman64 (13 Aug. 2012)

Mann sollte den Frauen nicht immer gleich alles sagen was man irgenwann einmal bekommt.


----------



## Katzun (21 Aug. 2012)

Hallo mein Sohn,

mach dich auf was gefasst, ich werd bald deine stief Mutti sein


----------

